# IMAP-Server

## A.Stranger

Hallo,

folgendes wollte ich auf meinem Rechner realisieren:

Mailer (postfix, qmail, etc) - Mails verschicken

fetchmail - Mails aus POP3-Konten abholen

IMAP-Server (cyrus, courier, etc.) - Postfächer

Der Grund:

ich habe mich immer noch nicht für ein Mailprogramm fürs Leben endschieden und möchte verschiedene ausprobieren, ohne ständig allte Mails konvertieren zu müssen. Ausserdem möchte ich übers Web drauf zugreifen können (also noch ein zusätzliches Web-Frontend).

Hat soetwas schon jemand unter Gentoo zum laufen gebracht. Habe jetzt schon verschiedene HowTos und Anleitungen durchgeackert mit "cyrus" oder auch mit "courier". Mit "postfix" oder "qmail". Irgendwie kriege ich das einfach nicht ans Rennen.

Kann mir irgend jemand helfen? Danke im Voraus!

----------

## jew.de

Hier solltest Du fündig werden, einfach mal durchlesen, steht wirklich alles drinn, und ist für Gentoo  :Smile: 

http://gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/desktop/#header_7

Tobi

PS: 4 Minuten....

----------

## razorbuzz

also ich habe einen impa server am laufen courier, cyrus mocht ich von der configuration her nicht ( geschmackssache), als webfrontend kann ich nur das horde-projekt empfhelen (imp)

als mta nehme ich exim, klein schnell gut zu konfigurien, wenn man mal durchgesteigen ist, abholen der mail mit fetchmail  :Wink: 

wenn du willst kann ich dir mal meine exim.conf schicken, dort habe ich auch solche ssl sachen und pop bevor smtp eingestellt.

dann bitte mail an: razor.buzz@gmx.de

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

IMP sieht nett aus!

Kann man es mit Squirrelmail vergleichen? Vom Funktionsumfang her, meine ich.

Gibt es daneben noch andere Produkte, die ein lokales IMAP Konto im web anzeigen?

Danke!

----------

## razorbuzz

also imp kann man eigentlich sqm vergleichen, nur der funktionsumfang ist erheblich grösser und eine tip von mir: setzt dir einen ldap server für die adressen auf, dann kannst du nicht nur deine mails gloabl evrwalten , sondern auch noch die kontakte.., dafür nimmt man dann bei korde das modul "turba". geht auber auch sql. basierend, nur ldap ist natürlcih im hinblick auf andere mail/adressprogramme flexibler..

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

habe es jetzt wirklich geschaft, nach dieser Anleitung:

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/desktop/#header_7
> 
> 

 

alles bei mir aufzusetzen. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert. Bin zur Zeit sogar am Überlegen, ob ich überhaupt noch ein Mail-Proggi benutzen soll, oder alles über Web mache. Mal sehen, was es sonst noch so an Web-Frontedn gibt.

Werde mir dann wohl auch mal IMP anschauen (und vielleicht das Zusammenspiel mit einem LDAP-Server).

Btw.: habt Ihr auch noch eine gute Anleitung für einen LDAP-Server unter Gentoo parat?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## razorbuzz

ja hier: www.umland-home.de - weitere Howto's - LDAP Server

dort habe ich auch erklärt wie man die daten aus outlook exportiert und wieder in einen ldap server integriert

ist meiner  :Wink: 

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

ist die Anleitung schon etwas älter? Da scheinen mir nämlich ein paar Fehler drin zu sein:

- Seite 1: das Paket heisst "openldap" und nicht "ldap"

- Seite 3: Beschrifttung des Codes sollte "slapd.conf" und nicht "sldap.conf" heissen

- Seite 3: die Include-Dateien im Code ("/usr/local/etc/openldap/slapd.at.conf", ...) sind nicht vorhanden. Daher will er auch nicht starten.

- Seite 3: das Start-Skript heisst nich "ldap" sondern "slapd".

Oder habe ich bei den Punkten etwas grundlegend falsch verstanden?

----------

## razorbuzz

ich hatte vorher ldap drauf und habe dann zu openldap v3 ? gewechselt.

in sofern könntest du recht haben...

----------

## razorbuzz

ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut:

die beschriftung der scripte ist richtig so wie sie auf der webseite stehen.

seite1 : paket heisst jetzt tatsächlich openldap

seite 3: startscript heisst slapd

hoffe ich konnte dir mit der kleine anleitung trotzdem weiterhelfen

----------

